# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Tutankhaum, pritet publikimi i fytyres se mbretit-femije te Egjiptit

## RaPSouL

_Egjipti do te publikoje per here te pare fytyren e nje prej mbreterve me misterioze te te gjithe koherave, ate te Tutankhaumit. Mumja e ketij mbreti qe drejtoi Egjiptin e lashte kur ishte ende femije do te shfaqet per publikun nga e gjithe bota ne nje ekspozite te vecante 85 vjet pasi britaniket e zbuluan ate ne nje piramide te vendit. Mendohet qe fytyren e mbretit femije ta kene pare vetem 50 vete nderkohe qe tashme ajo do te verehet nga e gjithe boa. Fytyra e mbretit Tutankhaum ka qendruar e pademtuar jo vetem sepse procesi i realizimit te mumjes eshte kryer me mjeshteri, por edhe sepse ajo eshte mbrojtur nga temperaturat e larta dhe lageshtia._


Foto nga mbreti egjipitian.

----------


## fegi

Një pemë gjenealogjike më në fund	
Shkurt, 19 2010



Al Ahram Weekly

Shkaku i vërtetë i vdekjes Tutankhamun ka qenë zbuluar më në fund, raportet Nevine El Aref



Gazetarët nga e gjithë bota u grumbulluan dje në mëngjes në holl të Muzeut egjiptian, të dëshpëruar për të kapur një paraqitje e shkurtër e mumiet të prindërve mbretit Tutankhamun dhe gjyshja.
Tetëdhjetë e tetë vjet pas zbulimit të varrit të Tutankhamun enigmë e Dinastise se 18-të, një prej shtëpive më të fuqishme mbretërore e Mbretërisë së Re që përfshinte Akhenaten si djalë mbreti, më në fund po unravelled.

"Periudha Amarna, është si një lojë e pambaruar. Ne e dimë se fillimi e saj, por kurrë nuk kanë pasur sukses në zbulimin fund të saj," Zahi Hawass, sekretar i përgjithshëm i Këshillit të Lartë të antikave (SCA), u tha gazetarëve në konferencë për shtyp të mbajtur në egjiptian muze. "Tani, duke përdorur teknologji moderne shkencore dhe analizat e ADN-së mumiet pesë Re Mbretëria mbretërore, 70 për qind e historisë së periudhës Amarna ka qenë zbuluar dhe disa pyetje përgjigje hutues.

Hawass njoftoi se mumje nga varri 55 KV në Luginën e Mbretërve, të cilat arkeologët në vitin 1955 besohet të jetë e Semenka Re, i cili vdiq në moshën 25, i takon mbretit monoteiste Akhenaten, i cili vdiq të moshës midis 45 dhe 55. Testet e ADN tregojnë gjithashtu se Akhenaten është babai Tutankhamun, jo vëllai i tij si disa kanë pretenduar.

Dëshmi arkeologjike mbështet rezultatet, jo më pak e bllokut gelqeror gdhendur pieced bashku me Hawass në dhjetor 2008. Ajo tregon Tutankhamun dhe gruaja e tij, Ankhesenamun, ulur së bashku. Teksti i identifikon Tutankhamun si birin "mbret i trupit të tij, Tutankhaten", dhe gruaja e tij si vajza "mbret i trupit të tij, Ankhesenaten." Mbreti i vetëm për të cilin tekstin mund të referohen si babai i dy fëmijëve, thotë se Hawass, është Akhenaten.

Stylised mashkull / femër physique karakteristikë e përfaqësimit të Akhenaten është, thotë Hawass, një konventë ikonografik që mban lidhje me pamjen aktuale të Faraonit. "Sipas Amarna Aten besim fetar ishte dy meshkuj dhe femra dhe për këtë arsye Akhenaten, si përfaqësuesin e tij, duke u paraqitur si formë e si një burrë dhe një grua."

Mumje e Mbretëreshës Tiye, gruaja e Amenhotepi III dhe nënë e Akhenaten, ka qenë gjithashtu identifikuar. I njohur si Zonja Plaku me e flokeve, ajo u gjet në 35 KV së bashku me mbetjet e një gruaje të rinj, të identifikuar tani si nënë Tutankhamun së. Emri i saj ka ende për t'u themeluar, megjithëse rezultati i analizave të ADN-së tregojnë se ajo ishte një nga pesë vajzat e Amenhotepi III dhe një motër të Akhenaten.

"Rezultatet tregojnë se pretendimet e mëparshme mumje është ose Nefertiti apo vajza Akhenaten e Meritës Amoun janë të pabaza", tha Hawass.

Por si ka Tutankhamun vdekur?

Për të zgjidhur misterin e vdekjes së hershme Tutankhamun SCA filloi studimet shkencore më të plotë mumje Tutankhamun dhe 11 të tjerë në vitin 2005. Egyptologists, radiologëve, anatomists, patologë dhe ekspertët mjeko-ligjorë shqyrtohet 1.700 CT-scan imazhet e mumje Tutankhamun dhe arriti në përfundimin se mbreti i ri, i cili vdiq 19 vjeç, nuk u vra pasi u godit nga mbrapa e kokës së tij siç ishte menduar.

Nuk kishte asnjë provë sugjeron një goditje. Dy fragmente të lirshme kockave në kafkën ndoshta nuk mund të ketë rezultuar nga një para-vdekjes plagosje si ata do të bëhen kryelartë në material balsamimin. Pas matching këto pjesë të ndarë rruazë qafës së mitrës dhe e madhe letrare foramen, ekipi arriti në përfundimin se ata janë thyer ose gjatë procesit të balsamimin, ose nga ekipi Howard Carter si ato u përpoqën për të hequr maskë e artë e famshme ngjitur mbi fytyrë.

Ekipi theorised se frakturë të hapur në kokën prapa e mumje ishte më shumë gjasa përdorur si një rrugë të dytë përmes së cilës të lëngshme balsamimin u prezantua me zgavrën ulët përmes kafkës mbrapa qafës e sipërme. Dy shtresat e densitetit të ndryshme solidified materiale gjenden në këtë zonë mbështetje kërkesës. I parë i qafës së mitrës (kulminacionin) rruazë e madhe letrare foramen (hapja e madhe në bazë të kafkë) janë të ndarë, të cilat mund të kenë ndodhur ose kur vrimë është bërë për të investoj të lëngshme balsamimin, ose kur ekipi Carter's clumsily hequr kokën nga maskë.

Studimet gjithashtu tregoi një frakturë në thighbone majtë, duke çuar në spekulime se Tutankhamun theu këmbën e tij vetëm pak ditë para se ai vdiq.

Tani, thotë Hawass, me ndihmën e ekipit të njëjtën egjiptian shkencore dhe antropologët mjekësore nga Gjermania, shkaqet reale të vdekjes Tutankhamun janë të njohur. Ai vdiq prej malaries dhe tropica sëmundjeshkaktues.

"Për fat të keq kjo është forma më e keqe e malaries. Edhe sot ne nuk kemi medikamente shumë të mirë për t'u marrë me të," palaeogeneticist Carsten Pusch, nga Universiteti i Tèbingen, u tha gazetarëve. Ekipi arriti në përfundimin se një thyerje e papritur këmbë mund të ketë çuar në një gjendje të rrezikshme për jetën, kur infeksioni malaries ndodhur.

"Ai nuk ishte një Faraoni krenar apo një udhëheqës i fortë, ai ishte një djalë i ri, i brishtë dhe i dobët. Ai nuk mund të ecin vetë dhe kishte nevojë për njerëz të tjerë apo shkopinj për shkak të ecur nekrozë kockave," tha Pusch.

Familjes Tutankhamun u rrënuar nga malformations dhe infeksioneve. Disa patologji, duke përfshirë Kohler Sëmundjeve II, një çrregullim kockave, janë diagnostikuar në mumiet Tutankhamun dhe katër të tjerë të familjes së tij.

CT scans, thotë Kairo-scan Drejtor Ekzekutiv Qendra Selim Ashraf, tregojnë se Tutankhamun ishte goditur gjithashtu me nekrozë eshtrave enëve të gjakut, një gjendje në të cilën zvogëluar furnizimin me gjak të eshtrave të çon në dobësimin serioze ose shkatërrimin e indeve. "Kjo mund të ketë dhënë Tutankhamun veçanërisht të ndjeshme të dëmtimeve fizike dhe të jetë shkaku i strukturës ndryshuar përfundimisht të këmbës së tij të majtë."

"Gjetjet japin një përgjigje për pse 130 shkopinj në këmbë u gjetën brenda varri i tij dhe pse ai është treguar në disa ndihmave të shtënat ulur ndërsa shigjetat," tregon Hawass.


Related News:

Më shumë mbi Studimi analizon Family Lineage e mbretit Tutankhamun, rrugën e Tij e mundshme e vdekjes
Malarja është një vrasës priten në Mbretit Tutankhamuns pas vdekjes
Secrets of Egypts mbretit më të famshme Tutankhamun djalë që do të të zbulohet
Si shkenca do të zgjidhë misterin e Tutankhamun
Imazhet e një faraoni
Hawass: Egjipt për të bërë shpallje të mëdha arkeologji
Përvoja: I zbuluar arin e faraon
Howard Carter vodhi nga varri i Tutankhamen
Secrets e dhomës misterin e Tutankhamen
Sekretet e varrit kalbur Tutankhamuns.

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...7NVOD-bJLHLUgg

----------


## fegi

Megjithë refuzimin e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Këshillit të egjiptian Lartë të Antikë, Zahi Hawass, të nxjerrë ndonjë rezultat të ADN-së që mund të tregojnë se prejardhja racore e faraonit Tutankhamen, rezultatet e rrjedhur zbuluar se ADN-King Tut's është një ndeshje e 99,6 për qind me të Evropës Perëndimore Y kromozome.
Rezultatet e testit ADN u zbuloi pa dashje në një dokumentar Discovery Channel TV filmuar me lejen e Hawass - por duket sikur nuk egjiptian vend pjesën dhuroj e dokumentarit që shpalli rezultatet e testimit.
Hawass më parë njoftoi se ai nuk do të publikojë rezultatet e ADN-racore mumiet egjiptian - sepse kishte frikë padyshim pasojat e një zbulesë të tillë.
Në transmetimin e Discovery Channel, i cili mund të shihet në faqen e internetit Discovery Channel këtu , apo në qoftë se ata hiq, në YouTube këtu , në përafërsisht 1:53 në video, pans kamera mbi një kopje e rezultateve të testit ADN nga Mbreti Tut.

http://translate.googleusercontent.c...CgHbSf3BgLTLEA

----------


## Darius

> [I]Egjipti do te publikoje per here te pare fytyren e nje prej mbreterve me misterioze te te gjithe koherave, ate te *Tutankhaumit*.


Pashe te njejtin emer ne gjithe shkrimin dhe eshte gabim. Emri duhet te jete *Tutankhamun*

----------


## Giulio22

> Egjipti do te publikoje per here te pare fytyren e nje prej mbreterve me misterioze te te gjithe koherave, ate te Tutankhaumit.


Po Rapsoul, lajm interesantë, e kam lexuar dhe tek revistat italianë, kanë zbuluar mjaft gjera interesante kohët e fundit në Egjipt.

Po e mbyllë postimin, në më lejoni, me një citim zbavitësë-folk etimology, rreth emrit të faraonit të lashtë Tutankhamun, marrë nga një anetarë anonim, por, ju lutëm, mos e merrni dhe aq seriozisht, thjesht shënim zbavitëse. Në bezdis ky shënim zbavitësë, jeni të mirëpritur të më fshini postimin. Përshëndetje.




> Pa dyshim, në Misir (Egjipt) emrat që shpjegohen me shqipen bertasin. Mbi të gjitha, personalisht, fjalët që më kanë çuditur më shumë, perveç atyre të përmendura nepër rencencionët mbi Thot-in e Katapanos, janë qyteti Dashur (دهشور) dhe faraonët Ay e Thutankamon. Emëri i parë dhe i dyti tingëllojnë qartë shqip, ndërsa i treti do më pak vemendje. Ai mund të zberthehët kështu: Thut.a.n'.kamon [them-thyej, mund të jenë konceptualisht të lidhur, thjesht sepse "thyet qetësia kur flet"; rrenja th- duket qartë që qendron me kuptim të saktuar] < Thyt.a.n'.kamon → geg. "Thyt a(sht) n'kamon" → konceptualisht: "Është i thyer në kembën". → Koincidenca: kur hapen varrin e faraonit zbuluan qe vdiq i ri dhe kishte një kembë të thyer! Shumë befasues.

----------

